# Porcelain cap



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 20, 2006)

I recently found this bottle cap in a local privy. It's not from around here, but maybe some of you guys can clue me in.
 The slogan is kinda neat.


----------



## towhead (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks like it would be a Pop bottle cap.... John Graf Company 1925  Milwaukee, Wisconsin  ....  Maybe someone has the bottle....and would like the cap.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm not sure but I think you have more of a "go with". I don't think it's a cap but a souvineer type piece that may be more coolectable than the somewhat common bottles. A nice find either way you look at it. They were a well known Milwaukee brand. It looks more milk glass, right?


----------



## capsoda (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Michael, Ever been any pharmacies around there named Graf's. That is the top to a med bottle. I have dug many still on the bottles.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 20, 2006)

Warren may be right also but "The best what gives" was a soda I think.
 Here's the one I want but just can't afford right now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Amber-octanglular-bimal-soda-bottle-Graf-Milwaukee-Wi_W0QQitemZ200048412737QQihZ010QQcategoryZ1350QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200048412737


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 20, 2006)

PS: Hi Warren


----------



## capsoda (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Eric.

 It could have been used on a soda bottle. A cork was glued on the underside of it. Woul be a neat go with. Here is a pic of my John Graf with stopper.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 20, 2006)

Hmmm, Mike, can you put it up next to a quarter. Or just say the diameter, that might be easier.
 Nice shape with that crown top look. Me likes.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 20, 2006)

Check out this one! $325 now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Early-Pottery-Beer-JOHN-GRAF-MILWAUKEE-WIS_W0QQitemZ260054584101QQihZ016QQcategoryZ563QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 20, 2006)

AHA! I wonder how that got all the way to Sacramento, CA just to end up in a privy. There were no identifying shards of anything remotely close to that Graf's bottle. It HAD to be from the same product, due to the trademark slogan.  It's the same kind of cap that we occasionally find that would typically have had a cork glued inside to be use in fancy giveaway and backbar bottles. This is the first one that I've seen that was used for soda. Most of them are for whiskey or bitters.

 Top side, again.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 20, 2006)

Bottom side. Notice the" Made in Germany". Most are made there, but some just have "Germany" and numbers.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow those earlier bottles are cool, that guy must have been pretty prolific and lasted longer than most independent bottlers.  I got one of the "newer" (20's) ones in those sodas I recently dug in PA so his distribution must have been good also.  In the pic it's the mug base one on the far right.  I like that porcelin whatever, that's cool.  And the catch phrase "the best what gives"  what gives? with that???


----------



## capsoda (Nov 20, 2006)

That one looks just like the med caps but is alot bigger so they could be ordered in different sizes. Interesting.

 I have dug them with the cork still in them. I also dug a San Francisco wiskey here. Neat the way things get around.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 20, 2006)

I suppose that lots of folks carried personal bottles with them when they traveled, not unlike today. I have found many bottles from around the States, especially in railroad depot privies.


----------

